# The Number One Pick Next Year?



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

All i have to say is that i think that if chris bosh had stay in college he would be a lock for the first overall pick next year. SO him at 4 this year will be a steal for the team that gets him!!!!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What about Howard? 6'10 athletic highschoolers will always get looks


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

If your referring to Dwight Howard, he really isn't that athletic, he is big, and has mediocore athleticism. Josh Smith on the other hand is a great athlete, he really might make it 3 out of 4 high schoolers being drafted #1. The kid is 6'9 can shoot the 3, and jumps out the gym, and he can flat out score, he led the ABCD camp in scoring last summer with players like Charlie Villanueva, Kendrick Perkins and others in attendance. Villanueva depending on how good he plays this season will be a candidate, he is not staying in the draft. People are talking about Tahirou Sani, I think he is playing in France right now he's 6'8 can dunk from the free throw line and has a man body, so all those players will probably be contenders for the #1 pick, as well as Okafor.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Kendrick ``Baby Shaq'' Perkins 

If he doesn't declare this year and plays for Memphis next season.



> From Yahoo Sports (http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-rockets-babyshaq&prov=ap&type=lgns)
> Perkins led Ozen to a 96-3 record in his final three high school seasons. He averaged 27.5 points, 16.4 rebounds and 7.8 blocks per game last season, when Ozen lost in the state championship game to Fort Worth Dunbar.


If he puts up numbers even close to those at Memphis he's a #1 pick easy.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

One of the ATL HS players, Ray Felton, or Okafor. One wild card could be Torin Francis. If he comes up big this year, I think he could possibly be #1. If not #1, top 5.


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> One of the ATL HS players, Ray Felton, or Okafor. One wild card could be Torin Francis. If he comes up big this year, I think he could possibly be #1. If not #1, top 5.


Agree 100%


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> Tahirou Sani, I think he is playing in France right now he's 6'8 can dunk from the free throw line and has a man body, so all those players will probably be contenders for the #1 pick, as well as Okafor.


This guy dropped 100 points, 50 rebounds in one game  
But i think the top five will go
1.Okafor
2.Tiago Splitter
3.Josh Smith
4.Tahirou Sani
5.Dwight Howard


----------



## DallasBaller (May 15, 2003)

Don't forget about Hakim Warrick or Ben Gordon.


----------



## BSchmaranz (May 26, 2003)

Rickey Paulding :laugh:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Not sure if he'll be first pick, but I think Felton will be the best player to come out next year


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> This guy dropped 100 points, 50 rebounds in one game
> But i think the top five will go
> ...


Al Jefferson will be in there if he comes out, probably before Howard.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think if Bosh can be top 5, Torin Francis will be top 3 no doubt. Bosh almost seems like the poor man's Francis to me.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

I'm very intrigued by the new Croatian player NBAdraft.net added to the 2004 Mock Draft.

Damir Omerhodzic 
Birthdate: 12/26/85
NBA Position: SF/PF
Ht: 6-10
Wt: 225
Hometown: Sarajevo, Bosnia-Herzegovina
Team: (Karlovac) Cibona 
Eurobasket Profile

Strengths: Has supreme athleticism, can jump out of the gym. Will need more strength, but for a 17 year old kid his strength is very good. He will get a lot stronger. His offensive game is extremely developed. An amazing three point touch. He can shoot from anywhere, with any kind of move. Has good vision and passes well out of the double team when is the post. Also a strong rebounder. 

Weaknesses: Must work on his mid-range game. His defensive attitude needs a lot of work. He must work some on his ballhandling and his in-between game. But the biggest thing he needs to work on is his attitude. 

Notes: The best Croatian prospect in some time. He is a late 1985 guy but is already making big noise in Croatian Upper division averaging 16 points and 7 rebounds per game.

He could probably comete for Splitter, Okafor, and Howard for next year's number 1 pick.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

next year top 10-
1.K.Perovic(If u havent read about him i think you should he is awesome)
2.E.Oakfor
3.T.Sani
4.T.Splitter
5.J.Smith
6.A.Jefferson
7.D.Howard
8.R.Felton
9.H.Warrick
10.W.Simien(He will make a strong climb up the ranking during the season)

WILD CARD-Billy Edilen Syacuse-Watch out for him..With Carmelo gone and him running the show at PG and GMac playin SG..He is gonna be a star..He is really good built for a PG and he was rank a top 5 PG spect a couple years a go and now he finally gets to play a full season..WATCH OUT FOR THIS MAN NEXT SEASON! He score double figure off the bench most of the season and drop 26 on notre dam so he is gonna light it up this up and comming season..


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

How about David Harrison? He looks like a future top 7 pick to me, if things go as planned.


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

I think if Okafor can lead Uconn at least to the final four he will be #1. I also think Wayne Simien will raise into the top 5 or at least top 8. Tiago Splitter will also be interesting. I want to see how he develops his game. With Foreign players being ranked so high he could go first. I want to see Kosta play too. anyone got a clip of this guy.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

My boy Emeka Okafor! I hope my other boy Ben Gordon goes around #5


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Its to early to tell....*

Some of these players still need to prove they deserve the spots there put out. Hopefully Raymond Felton drops to 4....no reason....


----------



## krayziebone (May 25, 2003)

I personally wanna see how Chris Duhon does. He was considered the best point in college but played pretty bad last year. With Luol Deng going to Duke next year he will have a new star to pass it to. Hopefully he can really step up this year and put himself back into lottery standings. He has the ability and I really think he can do it. I cant wait to see arizona as well. Ebi might pull out of the draft and go to Arizona and Mustafa Shakur is going there as well. Add them to Andre Iguodala and Channing Frye and you are looking at one nice team.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

gotta be okafor.

okafor in 04! 

haha, get it?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Whoever said Billy Edelin 6'4 and Ben Gordon 6'2 (Mt. Vernon, NY represent), these guys will both be good NBA pt. guards. 

Edelin reminds me of GP a lot because he plays the game with his head but has really good athleticism and is veyr deceptive.

Ben Gordon looks to me to be a younger Bobby Jackson and that is a good thing, because Gordon is so aggressive offensively. I mean if you look at UConn last year they didn't have a legitimate CONSISTENT offensive player other Gordon, because Okafor is still developing his offensive moves and Robertson was garbage and Taliek is super streaky.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Everybody talking about Edelin needs to stop, I'd be surprised if he was a first round pick if he came out after his senior year. Edelin is very unathletic and slow, it wouldn't surprise me if he can't dunk. I remember watching him on the break, and thinking that can be as fast as he can go. He is a smart and strong player which is why he is affective but he will never be an NBA star. 

I forgot about Luol Deng, believe it or not with all the hype surrounding LeBron James, there were at least 3 different people who went on record saying Deng is just as good as James. One person even said the time they saw Deng play he played better than he ever saw LeBron play. It's unanimous that James was the best player this year, but it was also unanimous that Deng was #2, so all these players who are making the jump, weren't even considered the second best player in the nation by anybody. Deng is 6'7 with long arms and a strong body, think of him as a more talented Battier, basic but dominating, that is how he gets the job done. He'll be the Tim Duncan of wing players. He'll definitely be a top 5 pick next year, may eclipse any of the Euros or high school kids ast the top pick.


----------



## krayziebone (May 25, 2003)

I completely agree. If Deng comes out next year he will go #1. Even over Okafor and the Euros. I think he would be an early lotto this year. Travis Outlaw is ranked as a first rounder and isnt nearly as good as Deng. Deng also plays with a lot of heart and intensity, which along with his natural abilities and understanding of the game make him like 2004s LeBron without all the media hype. Maybe he will pull a Carmelo and lead his team to the NCAA title as a freshman.


----------



## derzo (May 11, 2003)

What about that Korean kid, Ha or something like that. I thought he was supposed to be a top 10 pick.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Charlotte will be very lucky to get Felton, the guy plays with so much passion not to mention he is sickest PG in college hoops


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Who does Deng compare to? Is the Hill one fair, or is that just cause they are both SFs and go to duke


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kmasonbx said:


> If your referring to Dwight Howard, he really isn't that athletic, he is big, and has mediocore athleticism.


I bumped this thread after reading the other bumped thread where people were commenting on how wrong they were about Kevin Love. For some reason this post has always stuck in my mind about Dwight Howard having mediocre athleticism.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I think if Bosh can be top 5, Torin Francis will be top 3 no doubt. Bosh almost seems like the poor man's Francis to me.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I had to Google who the **** Torin Francis was. Good work Nim.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

What ever happened to the great Torin Francis, anyway?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Alba Berlin are lucky enough to have the player better than Bosh.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

How are things in the German League nowadays?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Who is Tahirou Sani?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-draft-forum/26962-tahirou-sani-better-than-lebron.html


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> How are things in the German League nowadays?


Berlin are actually a top3 team. 

Notable names include Jared Jordan (leads league in assists), Tony Gaffney (leads league in blocks), Bobby Brown (leads league in PPG and pimp slaps).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Knicks4life said:


> Who is Tahirou Sani?


It's French Arabic for "Torin Francis". 

I'm just glad that no one bumped the thread where I said that Okafor would be a better NBA player than Howard. :laugh:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The only reason I didn't bump that thread is because I was in there saying the same thing!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> The only reason I didn't bump that thread is because I was in there saying the same thing!


I think a lot of us had high expectations for Okafor.


My worst was probably thinking Pavel Podkolzin would be a decent NBA center.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

To be fair, Pavel Podkolizine led me to the 2nd round of the NBSL Playoffs.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> To be fair, Pavel Podkolizine led me to the 2nd round of the NBSL Playoffs.


He had the body of a fantasy allstar.

****ing Russians.


----------



## teamfive (Jun 1, 2012)

I dont really think bosh would be the #1 pick but he might be on top 5-10..
I think Howard would might be since he is a great defensive player..
He can jump high regardless of how tall he is..


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I see what you did there...


----------

